# Trans Carpatia



## Frühbremser (10. Februar 2007)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen (Schwierigkeit, Organisation, usw.) mit dem Etappenrennen Trans Carpatia in Polen? 
www.transcarpatia.pl


----------



## Badehose (11. Februar 2007)

http://nyx.at/2radchaoten/show_bericht.php?ber_id=1758


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tüte (11. Februar 2007)

ich kann nen kumpel zitieren, der schon 2x dabei war & welcher mich für dieses jahr überredet hat: "Transalp ist Kinderfasching dagegen". Das Ganze findet in nahezu unberührter Natur als Pseudo-Orientierungsrennen statt. Du bekommst abends deine Unterlagen samt Kartenmaterial, in dem Start- und Zielort eingetragen ist, und darfst dir deine Route individuell aussuchen ... das absolute Abenteuer. Also ich bin begeistert!

PS: Das Ganze soll recht gut organisiert sein, wobei es schon vorkommen kann, dass das Duschwasser kalt ist & man ziemlich lange am Bikewash anstehen muss.


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Februar 2007)

Tüte schrieb:


> ich kann nen kumpel zitieren, der schon 2x dabei war & welcher mich für dieses jahr überredet hat: "Transalp ist Kinderfasching dagegen". Das Ganze findet in nahezu unberührter Natur als Pseudo-Orientierungsrennen statt. Du bekommst abends deine Unterlagen samt Kartenmaterial, in dem Start- und Zielort eingetragen ist, und darfst dir deine Route individuell aussuchen ... das absolute Abenteuer. Also ich bin begeistert!
> 
> PS: Das Ganze soll recht gut organisiert sein, wobei es schon vorkommen kann, dass das Duschwasser kalt ist & man ziemlich lange am Bikewash anstehen muss.


 
hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn dort warm geduscht würde.


----------



## Frühbremser (14. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Tipps.
Scheint ja echt der Hammer zu sein.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit einem Kumpel teilnehmen. Hängt nur noch etwas von der konkreten Urlaubsplanung ab.


----------



## pseudosportler (10. Januar 2008)

Mal ne Anfrage an eventuell Teilnehmer der letzten Jahre, bitte schildert doch mal eure Erfahrungen, vor allem wie schwer gestalltet sich die Orientierung, wie gut/schlecht ist die Verpflegung und Unterkunft.

Schon einmal Danke im vorraus, ich baue auf das Forum  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## pseudosportler (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo  , noch keiner von euch dabei gewesen, oder war es so schlimm das ihr euch nicht dran erinnern wollt  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## mhu (17. Januar 2008)

Ich war 2004 bei der ersten Auflage am Start. Unbedingt hinfahren! Ist wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## mhu (18. Januar 2008)

Kann dir auch eine CD schicken, wenn du willst.
Martin


----------



## Tüte (21. Januar 2008)

Mal kurz meine Eindrücke aus 2007:
War das erste Mal dabei. 2007 war es aufgrund des sehr trockenen Wetters eigentlich von jedem bezwingbar. Zwar gab's einige (viele) knüppelharte Abschnitte, bei denen jeder Millimeter Federweg dankend zum Einsatz kam, aber Schlamm (wie in den letzten Jahren ausgiebig zu begutachten) gab's dieses Jahr nur ganz ganz selten. Außerdem verliefen viele Idealverbindungen auf Asphalt, was meinem Teampartner überhaupt nicht gefiel. Wettertechnisch wird 2007 wohl einmalig bleiben, ist das Gebiet dort doch normalerweise das regenreichste Europas. Organisation und Rundumversorgung war tiptop. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht soviel erwartet. Wenn man's drauf anlegt, wäre 2008 sogar eine Einmann-Show absolut möglich. 2er-Team ist dann nicht mehr vorgeschrieben. Außerdem ist der Start- auch gleichzeitig der Zielort (Ustron). Gepäck wird transportiert. Verpflegt wird man auch komplett. Wäschewaschen ist möglich. Duschen sind ab und zu kalt, außer man ist einer der ersten im Ziel. Bikereinigung per Kärcher im Ziel ist auch immer möglich. Läden gibts ebenfalls überall (auch am Wochenende geöffnet). Englisch (oder gar polnisch) ist sehr vorteilhaft, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

So und zum Schluss: Die Gegend an sich ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Sehr sehr schön dort...


----------



## pseudosportler (21. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Infos  , das mit den regenreichste Gebiet Europas macht mir jetzt doch ein bischen Sorgen, aber das Wetter hier ist dann ja ideal zum trainieren  . 
Wir werden wohl das de Lux Packet buchen, ein bischen luxus muß halt auch mal sein.
Wen wer noch Infos und/oder Tips hat darf er natürlich weiter hier schreiben  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tüte (22. Januar 2008)

Nachtrag:
Nen paar Gedanken zur Orientierung - ich war überrascht, wie ausgeprägt dort das Wanderwegnetz ist. Wie auch in unseren Breiten gibt es auch dort diese Wandermarkierungen in verschiedenen Farben, die sich sehr gut für die Orientierung gebrauchen lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Wanderwegenetz sogar besser ausgebaut, als bei uns. Man sucht sich abends einfach auf der aktuellen Karte (die man vom Veranstalter erhält und welche sehr detailreich und mit entsprechenden Wandermarkierungen versehen ist) die idealsten Wanderwege und folgt Tags darauf einfach den entsprechenden Markierungen. An manchen Stellen (vor allem in Grenznähe) ist es aber dann doch nicht so einfach. Dann hilft nur Kreuzungen zählen und markanten Punkte (z.B. Bäche, Dörfer, Kirchen, Kreuze etc.) als Orientierungshilfe nehmen.


----------



## pseudosportler (23. Januar 2008)

Tüte schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Nen paar Gedanken zur Orientierung - ich war überrascht, wie ausgeprägt dort das Wanderwegnetz ist. Wie auch in unseren Breiten gibt es auch dort diese Wandermarkierungen in verschiedenen Farben, die sich sehr gut für die Orientierung gebrauchen lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Wanderwegenetz sogar besser ausgebaut, als bei uns. Man sucht sich abends einfach auf der aktuellen Karte (die man vom Veranstalter erhält und welche sehr detailreich und mit entsprechenden Wandermarkierungen versehen ist) die idealsten Wanderwege und folgt Tags darauf einfach den entsprechenden Markierungen. An manchen Stellen (vor allem in Grenznähe) ist es aber dann doch nicht so einfach. Dann hilft nur Kreuzungen zählen und markanten Punkte (z.B. Bäche, Dörfer, Kirchen, Kreuze etc.) als Orientierungshilfe nehmen.



Genau so was wollte ich lesen, DANKE  , nach der Info von wegen regenreichste Region und so beruhigt mich das jetzt wieder  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------

